# Catching SMB and Stocked Rainbow Trout



## airwaves (May 24, 2004)

Avid Ohio stream angler Steve Coomer recommends using stream electro-shocking survey results to learn what kinds of baitfish frequent the stretch of water you plan to fish to match your lures to the predominant prey-fish, and claims smaller crayfish catch larger SMB. The most successful stocked trout trout anglers I know use gravel to a







ttract stocked rainbow trout and then catch them using a Carolina rig baited with minnows and mini-marshmallows. We get into some more detail on the radio show this weekend if anyone is interested in tuning in. #buckeyesportsmanradio


----------

